# RHS - RHS Limited



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2008)

Just a quick thread starter

Another Coal play, this one is Indonesian, same area as CAG

630m shares about $3m in the bank, acquiring a 30% interest for now

Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2008)

*Re: AOM - Australian Oriental Minerals*

Wow looks like the mkts still have some life in them yet,

Got some at 1.8c it ran hard to 3.5c, I decided to be cautious and took half off the table at 3c, effectively free carrying half a position to see how this plays out

Crazy how quickly it shot up, just crazy!


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2008)

*Re: AOM - Australian Oriental Minerals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Wow looks like the mkts still have some life in them yet,
> 
> Got some at 1.8c it ran hard to 3.5c, I decided to be cautious and took half off the table at 3c, effectively free carrying half a position to see how this plays out
> 
> Crazy how quickly it shot up, just crazy!



Yeah I watched that LN. Crazy. Coal is pretty hot at the mo. Mention the word and the world goes nuts.


----------



## nioka (2 July 2008)

*Re: AOM - Australian Oriental Minerals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Wow looks like the mkts still have some life in them yet,
> 
> Got some at 1.8c it ran hard to 3.5c, I decided to be cautious and took half off the table at 3c, effectively free carrying half a position to see how this plays out
> 
> Crazy how quickly it shot up, just crazy!



 Maybe, YT, your reputation has produced the result? Looking at the chart it appears that AOM often has these little bursts in it's SP. Would have been nice to get in at the 1c it closed at yesterday. It definitely should been a post for "bottom pickers". Definitely on my watch list for now.


----------



## LRG (24 July 2008)

*Re: AOM - Australian Oriental Minerals*

I am today on board with this one.

will hold onto it for a few weeks to sse if there are any developments.

have read up on the posts and ASX info.  It seems to be due for some positive ann in the future from the tone of the info.

not much volume - so are people waiting for the news?


----------



## LRG (7 August 2008)

*Re: AOM - Australian Oriental Minerals*

YT /  Others???

What is happening with AOM?

I can't seem to get in the black at the moment!

Anyone have any news - low volume low price.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 August 2008)

*Re: AOM - Australian Oriental Minerals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Wow looks like the mkts still have some life in them yet,
> 
> Got some at 1.8c it ran hard to 3.5c, I decided to be cautious and took half off the table at 3c, effectively free carrying half a position to see how this plays out
> 
> Crazy how quickly it shot up, just crazy!




If you read my post on this LRG you'll see I made close to 100% in like 10mins so I sold around half to get my intial capital back

I am now free carried on this one and will wait to see how it plays out, I did this because CAG was my main exposure to Indo Coal and this was more a side punt that shot up real quick after I bought

Chin up these are tough mkts, Top 5 shareholders hold like 80% of this thing from memory, mainly an asian dude so this is his baby, lets see what he does with it

note I think there's gonna be an SPP/rights from what I read


----------



## LRG (3 September 2008)

*Re: AOM - Australian Oriental Minerals*

I'm waiting for some action with AOM.

waiting, waiting

anyone care to comment?

all in shock?


----------



## petee (11 January 2010)

*aom applies for copper/gold in Papua*

Hello all..i was reading the Asian Gold Journal and i was very interested to hear AOM has applied for a large acreage of highly prospective gold/copper in the near vicinity of Porgera..This should get some huge interest into this small explorer..


----------



## verce (6 October 2012)

*Re: AOM - Australian Oriental Minerals*

Lots of volume recently. Keeping an eye on this.


----------



## System (17 January 2013)

*Re: AOM - AO Energy*

On January 15, 2013, Australia Oriental Minerals NL changed its name to AO Energy Limited.


----------



## System (22 April 2014)

On April 22nd, 2014, AO Energy Limited (AOM) changed its name and ASX code to Reproductive Health Science Limited (RHS).


----------



## Cam019 (16 April 2017)

*RHS* up 260% on Thursday from Wednesdays close. Anyone happen to be holding a parcel?


----------



## System (13 June 2017)

On June 13th, 2017, Reproductive Health Science Limited changed its name to RHS Limited.


----------



## greggles (26 February 2018)

RHS Limited to be taken over at 28c per share by PerkinElmer, Inc. The take over price represents a 100% premium on Friday's closing price of 14c. The offer by PerkinElmer, Inc has the full support of the RHS board. Looks to be a done deal. A good result for shareholders.


----------



## System (18 June 2018)

On June 15th, 2018, RHS Limited (RHS) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in the Company by PerkinElmer Holdings Pty Ltd.


----------

